# homeowner chooses to wire his 2nd house by himself



## CFine (May 20, 2008)

I'll try and get pictures next time i'm over their. but i wanted to list the violations this guy had. First off he is just a home owner has a 200amp service split between 2 hours each has a 100 amp panel off that. i cut him a break on the 1st i wired for him at only 20k. he paid and said he's not gonna have me wire the 2nd house. well he calls me up and asks me to come look at the house. i take a look. he's ran 12/3 to nearly every receptacle in the house using carlson nail on boxes as old work boxes. split this 100amp panel into 6 60 amp sub panels. the whole house is not strapped as it should be. and he then proceeded to ask me why he can't get power to all of his house. after explaining for 2 hours why and whats was in violation and what he needs to do to fix it. he then proceeds to kick me out of the house.


----------



## robnj772 (Jan 15, 2008)

If he kicked you out obviously you don't have the job so why are you going to go back and take pictures and waste your time listing his violations? Let him fail and fix it all or pay someone to fix it

Let it go!!!


----------



## BryanMD (Dec 31, 2007)

CFine said:


> I'll try and get pictures next time i'm over their. but i wanted to list the violations this guy had. First off he is just a home owner has a 200amp service split between 2 hours each has a 100 amp panel off that.
> 
> split this 100amp panel into 6 60 amp sub panels.


Sounds like the guy appreciates having breaker space to me.



> he's ran 12/3 to nearly every receptacle in the house
> using carlson nail on boxes as old work boxes
> the whole house is not strapped (stapled?) as it should be.


Wow. Lots of wasted material and rookie mistakes.
A $20 how to book would have served this guy well.



> he then proceeded to ask me why he can't get power to all of his house.
> after explaining for 2 hours why
> and whats was in violation
> and what he needs to do to fix it.
> he then proceeds to kick me out of the house.


You don't explain your role in this or relationship to the guy but it also sounds like you haven't done a good job of explaining the value of a pro EC to hi either.

Anyway, where's the beef?


----------



## CFine (May 20, 2008)

Sorry he's a my friends boyfriend. and he's not the type to listen. i'll be going back to get pictures because she already said he's gonna end up calling me to fix the issues. this guy is no apprentice either just a DIY and was reading a book.


----------



## sparks134 (Jan 30, 2009)

OHH GOD!!! Call the fire dept now!!!:surrender:


----------



## Shado (Jan 1, 2009)

Hope he also realizes that it will now cost him more $$$ just to remove any bad stuff and then the cost of correctly wiring it. The deal you gave him earlier.......he just tossed that back at you....

Good luck....


----------



## CFine (May 20, 2008)

well i gave him that deal when his gf asked me to do it for him. she just informed me that he's gonna have his sister bestfriends bf(which i don't beleive) come do it and she further tells me he's an electrician. my final reply was well "if you call me again to help with this house i'm gonna just charge you 2k to look at it, and then 30k to redo the entire thing."


----------



## BryanMD (Dec 31, 2007)

I thought Nebraska was pretty tough about permits and inspections.
Where is the county in all this?

(I really don't care that a HO does his own work...
but plain stupid is another matter altogether)


----------



## BuzzKill (Oct 27, 2008)

sparks134 said:


> OHH GOD!!! Call the fire dept now!!!:surrender:


 yeah you better put all that stuff in emt like they do in chicago or your house will burn down.


----------



## CFine (May 20, 2008)

he's in douglas county but Just and i mean JUST outside city limits. i'm staying out of it at this point as a friend and am only gonna do something if he pays me. but yes we are very strict on permits here, i have never done work w/o one. but we're slowly getting the hacks to stop, when he calls oppd to do his service and has a electrician do the service, he'll get caught and punished so who cares at this point.


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

CFine said:


> he's in douglas county but Just and i mean JUST outside city limits. i'm staying out of it at this point as a friend and am only gonna do something if he pays me. but yes we are very strict on permits here, i have never done work w/o one. but we're slowly getting the hacks to stop, when he calls oppd to do his service and has a electrician do the service, he'll get caught and punished so who cares at this point.


Really? Here, when you call to get work inspected the inspectors cannot even LOOK at anything outside the scope of the permit. Get a pool inspected, and thay cannot issue a violation on the HotTub fed by exterior knob & tube...


----------



## robnj772 (Jan 15, 2008)

BuzzKill said:


> yeah you better put all that stuff in emt like they do in chicago or your house will burn down.


:lol:


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Why are you looking at the second house?

Are you getting paid a 'consulting fee' to indentify anything wrong? Or does he expect you to share your hard-earned experience for free?

Maybe I'm missing something here...:001_huh:


----------



## kwired (Dec 20, 2009)

CFine said:


> he's in douglas county but Just and i mean JUST outside city limits. i'm staying out of it at this point as a friend and am only gonna do something if he pays me. but yes we are very strict on permits here, i have never done work w/o one. but we're slowly getting the hacks to stop, when he calls oppd to do his service and has a electrician do the service, he'll get caught and punished so who cares at this point.





LawnGuyLandSparky said:


> Really? Here, when you call to get work inspected the inspectors cannot even LOOK at anything outside the scope of the permit. Get a pool inspected, and thay cannot issue a violation on the HotTub fed by exterior knob & tube...


I am in same state and seen this before OPPD is the POCO, all (well most, they are all getting better) POCO's in Nebraska know the law well, they do not energize a new service if it does not have a permit. New service is for a new building therefore all of the new is subject to inspection in this case if permit does not have the whole building as the scope of the permit it will be corrected if it is a new building. The owner may not get much punishment directly but if he wants his service energized he will eventually have to pass inspection which after a newer interpretation of the law he can not wire it himself because it is not his primary residence until it is completed and he moves into it. Otherwise homeowners are allowed to do wiring in their primary residence. (which they should be allowed to burn down their own home if they wish)


----------



## kwired (Dec 20, 2009)

480sparky said:


> Why are you looking at the second house?
> 
> Are you getting paid a 'consulting fee' to indentify anything wrong? Or does he expect you to share your hard-earned experience for free?
> 
> Maybe I'm missing something here...:001_huh:


He is already figuring how much he can charge the guy to fix it when the POCO will not turn on power because there was no inspection.

This is his planning stage at this time. and he is probably keeping track of time so far.


----------



## zen (Jun 15, 2009)

if he calls again tell him he needs to call a plumber first to get all the crap out of there before you can consider putting your work in...hehehehehehe:laughing:


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

This thread confuses me. Somethings not right with the way the OP was written.

Is this house new or old?


----------



## goose134 (Nov 12, 2007)

I don't usually play English police, but the OP is a bit hard to follow. Capital letters follow periods. You typing reads as if I'm reading an emergency transmission transcript. Slow down a bit and nail it. 
Six sub panels sounds a bit excessive to say the least.


----------



## Shado (Jan 1, 2009)

goose134 said:


> I don't usually play English police, but the OP is a bit hard to follow. Capital letters follow periods. You typing reads as if I'm reading an emergency transmission transcript. Slow down a bit and nail it.
> Six sub panels sounds a bit excessive to say the least.


Probably caught some great deals at HD.....:whistling2:


----------



## CFine (May 20, 2008)

kwired said:


> He is already figuring how much he can charge the guy to fix it when the POCO will not turn on power because there was no inspection.
> 
> This is his planning stage at this time. and he is probably keeping track of time so far.


Yup. and so far its 30k to fix the house, 2k for consulting. anything else ya think i should charge for?
my policy is if you as the home owner ask me for a opinion on how the wiring looks; and i tell you what i think and you then don't follow the advice and proceed to be a dumbass. i won't cut you a break.


----------



## CFine (May 20, 2008)

goose134 said:


> I don't usually play English police, but the OP is a bit hard to follow. Capital letters follow periods. You typing reads as if I'm reading an emergency transmission transcript. Slow down a bit and nail it.
> Six sub panels sounds a bit excessive to say the least.


Sorry, i usually am in a rush and between jobs when i post.


----------



## doubleoh7 (Dec 5, 2009)

I would discontinue any contact with the homeowner. If he or she calls you again, just tell them that you are not interested. If you fix anything, you will likely be blamed for everything else that is wrong. There is NO way to win in a situation like this. My Great Grandfather used to say "If you play with a turd long enough you're gonna get sh*t on your hands." He's already kicked you out of his house. F?&k him. As far as the girlfriend goes, she has bigger problems.:no::no::no:


----------



## JohnJ0906 (Jan 22, 2007)

Send him a bill for consulting. After throwing you out, I'm sure he won't pay, but that is your "out" to refuse to have anything else to do with it. :thumbsup:


----------



## George Stolz (Jan 22, 2009)

CFine said:


> Sorry he's a my friends boyfriend. and he's not the type to listen. i'll be going back to get pictures because she already said he's gonna end up calling me to fix the issues.


Whether you value your friendship with the friend much or not, run away. This has 

_*BAD NEWS*_

written all over it. Stay away from it.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

CFine said:


> Sorry, i usually am in a rush and between jobs when i post.


Then what do you need this job for?


----------

